# Commencal Supreme DH V2 Dämpfertune!



## b3lz3 (4. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Liebe Community!

Ich habe mir vor paar Tagen einen Commencal Supreme DH V2 Rahmen in S/M gekauft, aber ohne Dämpfer, nun möchte ich mir einen Rock Shox - Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer kaufen, aber weiß nicht welchen Tune ich benötige, ich möchte alles aus dem Rahmen rausholen und ich denke mal das gehört auch dazu!

Ich habe schon mit paar Fahrern gequatscht und alle meinten der Rahmen sei sehr Progressiv und der Dämpfer solle weniger Druckstufe besitzen, stimmt das?

Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja mehr Ahnung, würde mich jedenfalls freuen wenn was gutes zustande kommt...!

Gruß b3lz3


----------



## hollowtech2 (5. Juli 2012)

Am besten passen lt. Hersteller die M-Tune Varianten.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3lz3 (5. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------

